# Which camera brand you actively use, other than Canon?



## mrsfotografie (Mar 14, 2013)

I've recently acquired a Sony NEX-6 because I wanted to get a good (APS-C) compact system camera and Canon isn't quite there, yet. The last few years I've been pretty loyal to Canon, until now. 

What other camera brand do you actively use, other than Canon? If you like, please specify which model and why.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2013)

iPhone


----------



## kubelik (Mar 14, 2013)

Olympus for their Tough series, they're a little more professional looking than Canon's option. depending on where the XZ series goes for Olympus versus where the G series goes for Canon, I may switch to an XZ cam as well.


----------



## madspihl (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuji X-E1.

Fujinon 18-55mm and 35mm lenses + Rokinon 8mm fisheye.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> iPhone



Yes, I noticed that was conspicuously absent from the list, although I'm pretty sure it is the best selling camera in the world.


----------



## rs (Mar 14, 2013)

iPhone


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony RX-100 for portable quality. I actually used it at 2 weddings last year. One when I was mother of the bride and didn't want to carry a dslr while participating in the wedding. The 2nd time I was hired by a videographer to tape a wedding. He only provided me with one camera, despite my request for a backup. The ceremony was very long (Greek Orthodox) and the hard drive filled up. I pulled out the RX-100 in desperation. Quality was sufficient to satisfy the videographer and client


----------



## Dianoda (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony RX100 - highly impressive IQ for such a tiny package. Just wish the lens was a bit wider and had sharper corners...


----------



## pierlux (Mar 14, 2013)

Olympus OM series film cameras. Fuji X-100s to be added in the near future.


----------



## silat shooters (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Sony RX100 for constant carry and NEX 5n for weekend travel. Both provide excellent IQ and compliment my 5D III.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony RX100 - my go to camera when I cannot use a DSLR


----------



## Oupstd (Mar 14, 2013)

Gopro.
and 3rd Iphone...


----------



## crasher8 (Mar 14, 2013)

Holga


----------



## Danielle (Mar 14, 2013)

Mamiya. But not digital, I have an RB67 pro SD. Nice big negatives.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently bought a Sony Nex 5N for £400 with the twin lens system was a bargain and a great lightweight all round camera for the days when I dont want to carry my 5DMKIII.

I also use a Bronica ETRSI on the odd occasion.


----------



## noisejammer (Mar 14, 2013)

Hmm... no option to add more than one alternative?

I have a 1952 (?) Rollei TLR and a 1954(?) Agfa Super Silette RF and a couple of OM SLR's. I pick them up when I'm in the mood. They all work fine.

Even my phone camera gets it's day in the sun from time to time... it can do things than an SLR can't.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 14, 2013)

iPad.... for those times when a 3" tilt-swivel screen just won't do


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have an older Leica Film camera my parents bought and gave to me.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 14, 2013)

Except for my iphone, which I never use for photos (don't like how they look), I'm presently all-Canon. But I was curious about all the enthusiasm shown for the Olympus OMD EM5, so I rented one last weekend along with a few lenses and was instantly impressed, both by the camera and the lenses; I'm about to order one....


----------



## Aglet (Mar 14, 2013)

Golly, that otta have been a checkbox thing instead of an only-one button thing

Pentax - cuz they feel good in my hands and work fantastic for some of my uses
Nikon - cuz they completely outperform the Canons they replace
Panasonic & Sony - because I have them too and they're good at what they do
Olympus and Fuji - on the purchase list


----------



## jcollett (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! I'm the first Sigma vote. Y'all gotta try out a Sigma DP cameras with the Foveon sensor. It is a lot like shooting rangefinder cameras. Got a DP1x cheap on eBay and am loving the images it put out.


----------



## SpareImp (Mar 14, 2013)

Fujifilm. I brought the X10, as well as my 5D2, to London last summer. While the handling was great, the image quality wasn’t even close to the DSLR. This was of course expected since it’s a compact camera, but I ended up selling it. I’m picking up the X100 tomorrow and can’t wait – hoping the image quality will match the handling.
Within the last year, I’ve also owned a Sony NEX and a Samsung NX-camera, but they just didn’t feel right. I like optical viewfinders.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 14, 2013)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > iPhone
> ...



It's a _phone_ that takes pictures, is it not?


----------



## RGF (Mar 14, 2013)

Apple iphone if you count that as a camera


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there another camera worth my time other than Canon..?


... ;D ...


----------



## infared (Mar 14, 2013)

Have a 5DIII and lenses listed below...but as a complement to that system...when I don't want or need to carry the "Big Gun"..I have a full MFT kit with an Olympus OMD and a Panasonic GX1 and ten lenses for them ...fisheye to 350mm..GREAT little system, truly.
If Fuji would get it's act together with the auto focus on their ILC's like they just did on the X100s, by adding phase detection (which greatly increases the speed and accuracy), I would consider selling off my MFT gear and purchasing an EX1s and all of Fuji's existing lens line, plus a Sam Yang Fisheye...that would be a great kit to own!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 14, 2013)

Apple


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2013)

As an owner of 5D III, 50L, 16-35 f2.8 II, 24-70 f2.8 II and 70-200 f2.8 IS II - believe it or not, my go to camera now is Sony RX1. So small and it takes amazing photos

I really wish Sony or Fuji comes out FF sensor camera build in P&S body size(like RX1) that allow switching lenses. If they do, I'll sell all Canon oversized gear and settle for smaller gear. Just give me some pancake lenses: 14 or 16mm on wider, 35 or 50mm ave, and 135 or 200 for mid.

Here are some photos from RX1:
http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/nkq0gb6m/1/5981795


----------



## tntwit (Mar 14, 2013)

Panasonic GF3

Great when an DSLR is too big.

[quote
Here are some photos from RX1:
http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/nkq0gb6m/1/5981795
[/quote]

Cool pictures. We have a similar place in Rochester, NY called the Museum of Play.

I took my GF3 there and it was the perfect fit. I didn't want to haul around a DSLR while chasing two kids. The GF3 comfortably fits in the pocket of a light coat, even with a zoom lens. It focuses relatively quick and the live view makes it easy to take pictures at odd angles. I saw a lot of parents walking around with DSLR and I did not regret my choice. On other trips I took the DSLR and it was all good, too, but for those types of events I really think the mirrorless cameras are great. I use my DSLR far more, but I love the GF3 when you don't want a big camera.

My co-worker just went on a two week trip. He has a Nikon DSLR and a Olympus DSLR as well as 2 MFT Olympus cameras. He took the MFTs and one of the DSLRs and said he never pulled out the DSLR. He loves his MFTs.

A stat in the recent photo mag said something to the effect of 2/3 (or something) of MFT owners have DSLRs. Not sure if those are folks using the MFTs as a second camera as myself or those migrating away. I took it as the first scenario when I read it, but in retrospect, could be either I suppose.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 14, 2013)

I too would like the option for two choices. I use my Olympus TG1 for watersports and bring it along whenever things are going to get bumpy. I reach for my 5D whenever 35mm won't do. But my x100s is with me about 75% of the time.


----------



## Eli (Mar 15, 2013)

RX100, so small and compact, I carry it everywhere.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung phone and tab, but my brother in law just picked up that Sony P&S RX something and it's a great piece of kit.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



More of a camera that makes phone calls.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been using a panasonic mirrorless for quite some time now (GF1 and now GX1) for when I want to travel with a much lighter and smaller set of kit. I have been considering moving to the Sony mirrorless (Nex6 or Nex7) due to the better (and built in) EVF but I really like the smaller micro 4/3 lenses.

Waiting to see if Canon will ever really try to compete in the enthusiast mirrorless area but so far it feels like they don't want to really try in this area.


----------



## Jel_55 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hasselblad Xpan II. 

Using it is a real antidote to the often 'snap happy' approach that a digital DSLR can sometime encourage.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2013)

kidnaper said:


> I too would like the option for two choices. I use my Olympus TG1 for watersports and bring it along whenever things are going to get bumpy. I reach for my 5D whenever 35mm won't do. But my x100s is with me about 75% of the time.



Hi Kidnaper,
How do you like your new x100s? You have any photos taken with x100s under low light? I'm interested to buy one. Thanks in advance, Dylan


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 15, 2013)

Fuji X-Pro1 and Primes
Fuji XE-1 and zoom
Sony NEX 6 (wives)

Leica M3 film
Leica M 240 (paid for and waiting...)

ET


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 15, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Is there another camera worth my time other than Canon..?
> 
> 
> ... ;D ...



To each his own. In addition to my Canon gear (growing unused at present), I use my Nikon D800E most, then the D800, and I carry on my belt the Nikon S800C for when I need to use the internet directly or use the S800C to transmit my SD card data from the bigger Nikons to the internet. I also use an ASUS table that has 1920 x 1080 screen for a wonderful image and that has a built in SD reader/writer in the keyboard as a fully functional USB port that I can hook on a portable hard drive with 500GB or more of storage for when I'm on the road. I could use multiple externals if I needed more space. Just don't try to use the camera on the Asus tablet because the shots are pretty bad. My D7100 just shipped today that will take the place of my beloved 60D (with the exception of the low level macro shots that are greatly helped with the tilt screen).


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2013)

iPhone


----------



## woodywup (Mar 15, 2013)

Nikon J1 - (wife's)


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 15, 2013)

Mamiya. Occassionally Yashica and Minolta. You're missing all of the cool brands.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 15, 2013)

Cameras (besides Canon) in order of most use:
Cosina Voigtländer (Bessa L)
Mamiya (645AF)
Kiev (88CM and 60)
Pentacon (6)
Petri (7s Rangefinder)
Nikon (Nikonos V, just got it from a mate but haven't even done a test roll yet)

Non-Canon Lenses in order of use:
Zeiss (mostly on the P6-variants, can't afford ZE prices)
Sigma (8-16mm gets a fair workout on the 7D)
Cosina Voigtländer (21mm f/4 is a damn fine lens)
RokiBowYang (35/1.4, thanks to Roger at LensRentals I can't call it anything else)
KMZ (for the soviet versions of the P6-mount lenses, plus the M42 Jupiter, Helios, Cyclop, Tair, and Mir)
Lensbaby (almost everything except the 80mm and 35mm)
... and various others, like Asahi Pentax (Takumars), Olympus OM macro lenses, Tokina (a little-used 17mm), a collection of Schneider Kreuznach for some of the Kodak Retina models, and some that I have no idea what they are or where they came from.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 15, 2013)

I own three camera's, 2 5DII's and a Gopro Hero 3. Here is what I can do with the Hero 3...

woodward-park


----------



## Videoshooter (Mar 15, 2013)

GoPro!

Hero 3 Black and Hero 2 - They go everywhere with me. If Canon implemented a video mode that had the similar features as the Hero 3 Black (720p120, 1080p60, 2.7k, different FOV/crop modes, Protune-style mode) on their next DSLR's, or even in an EOS-C or EOS-M camera, then I would pay 1DX money for it, even if it was a Rebel series camera shooting h.264.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nikon D600 and 85/1.8G - an amazing combo. I'll be expanding my Nikon kit soon enough. I'm particularly interested in manual focus lenses, and some old Nikkor Ai-S can be bought at fair prices and still hold their ground pretty well against modern lenses.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 15, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Mamiya. Occassionally Yashica and Minolta. You're missing all of the cool brands.


I know these exist and are cool, but I had to limit the list somehow so restricted it to the main digital camera brands that I know of. Choices, choices .


----------



## bycostello (Mar 15, 2013)

waited for the M,, had to go Fuji...


----------



## CanNotYet (Mar 15, 2013)

Olympus tough-series for when the Canons can't take it (as in waterslides etc.). Otherwise I am faithful to Canon...


----------



## Leejo (Mar 15, 2013)

Panasonic Bridge Camera - bought before my DSLR - mostly used by the wife, but I use it when on Business travel.
Iphone if I have to...
Otherwise it's film cameras very occasionally - Pentax, Chinon, Olympus PENs...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2013)

bycostello said:


> waited for the M,, had to go Fuji...



Fuji seems to be the right choice


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm a chemical engineer, and I use my iPhone multiple times a week to take pictures out in the field for documentation. I have 2 Canon compact cameras that are used seldomly (one I just keep around because I have an underwater case for it), and one Nikon D70s body I use to test Nikkor lenses that I occasionally fix. I've often looked for good used deals on Panasonic GF series and Olympus E-PL series cameras for a small, light camera to carry, but never jumped on anything I've found (Nikon 1 sensor is too small, as is its selection of third party lenses currently, and I'm not a big fan of the NEX cameras, since they don't have a truly compact zoom like the Panasonic 14-42mm PZ).


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Mar 15, 2013)

Sony, but video only. Canon for stills, and am now exploring DSLR video.


----------



## jthomson (Mar 15, 2013)

i've got a fairly complete Panasonic G3 system for travel, 7-300mm lens range
I also have a Panasonic FZ-150 superzoom for when I don't want to fuss with lenses.


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't have one currently, but I'm really looking at adding a Fuji X100s for when I can't/don't want to haul my 5D3 set around. I use my 35L the most, so for general shooting, seems like a good fit.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2013)

I use an iPhone a lot at work as an inspection camera.... 1.75 inch high access slots and DSLR's don't go together well.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 15, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> ... and I'm not a big fan of the NEX cameras, since they don't have a truly compact zoom like the Panasonic 14-42mm PZ).



Are you sure, have you seen the new Sony 16-50mm yet?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I've recently acquired a Sony NEX-6 because I wanted to get a good (APS-C) compact system camera and Canon isn't quite there, yet. The last few years I've been pretty loyal to Canon, until now.
> 
> What other camera brand do you actively use, other than Canon? If you like, please specify which model and why.


Nikon D7000 & Nikkor 18-300mm VR lens ... I find this combo to be very versatile covering the fov of 3 lenses in 1 ... since last Saturday my office bag (LowePro Event Messenger 250) always has the Nikon D7000 + 18-300 VR lens, Yonguno YN569EX, Better Beamer, Mac Book Pro, iPad Mini, iPhone and the CamRanger. With this set up I pretty much have almost everything I need for general use and it is not very heavy. 
But the camera I really use the most has to be my iPhone 4S ... although I don't use it much for "real" photography, it is used several times a day for saving receipts, bills, screen shots, serial numbers, articles/addresses/maps/adverts published in news papers & magazines etc just to mention a few 
Of course, for all "serious" photography it is back to Canon 5D MK III, few L lenses & a couple of 600 EX-RTs.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting, looks like Sony is in the lead so far...

Of course practically everyone seems to (also) have an I-phone :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Interesting, looks like Sony is in the lead so far...
> 
> Of course practically everyone seems to (also) have an I-phone :


I see "I only use Canon" leading the pack


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, looks like Sony is in the lead so far...
> ...



That's not a "camera brand you actively use, other than Canon"


----------



## rpt (Mar 20, 2013)

1999-2002 was Olympus. 2003-2005 Sony. Both P&S. Now just Canon. I hardly use the cellphone camera.


----------



## CANONisOK (Mar 20, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> I'm a chemical engineer, and I use my iPhone multiple times a week to take pictures out in the field for documentation.



I didn't know the iPhone is intrinsically safe.


----------



## Jeffrey (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been shooting a Phase One medium format camera lately. The more I shoot the camera for landscapes and architecture, the more I like the results. I'm going to try doing some Maplethorpe style images of a single flower or plant bud with a black felt background and see what happens. The difference in image quality between the Canon 1D-X and the Phase One is amazing.


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> As an owner of 5D III, 50L, 16-35 f2.8 II, 24-70 f2.8 II and 70-200 f2.8 IS II - believe it or not, my go to camera now is Sony RX1. So small and it takes amazing photos
> 
> I really wish Sony or Fuji comes out FF sensor camera build in P&S body size(like RX1) that allow switching lenses. If they do, I'll sell all Canon oversized gear and settle for smaller gear. Just give me some pancake lenses: 14 or 16mm on wider, 35 or 50mm ave, and 135 or 200 for mid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> I've been shooting a Phase One medium format camera lately. The more I shoot the camera for landscapes and architecture, the more I like the results. I'm going to try doing some Maplethorpe style images of a single flower or plant bud with a black felt background and see what happens. The difference in image quality between the Canon 1D-X and the Phase One is amazing.



I have another friend that shoots with Phase one and is very happy. Shoots Canon when he is out and about. If you ever have a chance to shoot both the phase one and a D800E, I'd love to see some comparison shots. Thanks.


----------



## kaz (Mar 20, 2013)

If I don't have my Canon, it's my Sony RX1. If I don't have that either, I'll resort to the iPhone.


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 20, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a chemical engineer, and I use my iPhone multiple times a week to take pictures out in the field for documentation.
> ...



Class I Div I ... no kidding


----------



## gwflauto (Mar 20, 2013)

My Nikon I have used extensively through the last two years. When I can find some film I still like to use my analog Hasselblad. Now it is mainly Canon again.


----------



## Rams_eos (Mar 20, 2013)

I purchased an Olympus TG for underwater activities, be on the beach and pass it to kids without fears :-[
My sun killed my G10 during vacation so now it is a great cheap alternative.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


I am aware of the subject title, but the comment was about "leading the pack" and despite the subject title "I only use Canon" is still kept in the poll i.e. still in the race ... so *anything that is included in a poll* and is in the number 1 position is always referred to as "leading the pack"


----------



## ragmanjin (Mar 21, 2013)

Danielle said:


> Mamiya. But not digital, I have an RB67 pro SD. Nice big negatives.



Those things are bloody gorgeous. There's no more intimate a form of photography than photography undertaken with a waist-level viewfinder on a 6x6-6x9 camera. Whether it's your focus by bellows, an AF 645 SLR or 6x6 Russian TLR, medium format film photography is sincerely an inspired undertaking in and of itself. Especially when you develop your film yourself...it really slows you down when you shoot with a specific development in mind.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I am aware of the subject title, but the comment was about "leading the pack" and despite the subject title "I only use Canon" is still kept in the poll i.e. still in the race ... so *anything that is included in a poll* and is in the number 1 position is always referred to as "leading the pack"



Fair enough


----------



## torger (Mar 21, 2013)

As the second system I have a Leaf Aptus 75 digital back on a Linhof Techno digital view camera, most of my landscape photography is done with that system. It would have been deadly expensive unless I had bought almost everything second hand. I like the quality for landscape pictures I get out of my Canon too, but use the Linhof to get movements (shifts and tilts) on all focal lengths and it's an all-mechanical camera (shutter and all), using a loupe on a ground glass to focus. I like getting back to basics, but without having to mess around with film, it's really fun to work with.

Images get very sharp of course, the "large format" lens designs (only primes of course) are near distortion-free, have large image circles (for shifting) and very sharp, with the drawback that largest opening is only f/5.6 and there's huuuuuge vignetting on the wides so one needs center filters and correct for color cast. The same designs would not work for a hand-held DSLR.

The slower workflow has also made me more thoughtful about the pictures, so I get home with fewer but higher quality pictures which makes me spend less time at the computer, which is great. However now when getting used to the Linhof I also work in a similar way with the Canon when out doing landscape, so one does not necessarily need a slow camera to work slow .


----------



## shashinkaman (Mar 21, 2013)

I use the whole range of Oly's Four Thirds camera and lenses when I have to shoot in what could be considered not-so-safe countries and locations. The size of -1D bodies and attached White lenses has gotten me into trouble once to many! So, when I have to shoot (professionally) in Third World countries, I have a complete set of Oly stuff which (especially without battery grip) is small and very inconspicious! My customers don't complain about the quality of the pictures so no skin of my back not using the mighty Canon cannons.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 21, 2013)

A 1DX when I need the burst rate and the low light capabilities, a D800E for landscape and architecture.


----------

